

OCaml Language Sucks - kristianp
http://sds.podval.org/ocaml-sucks.html

======
muuh-gnu
It should be noted that this article is written by a CLISP developer, which is
a Common Lisp implementation (of ViaWeb fame), so his criticism of OCaml
should be taken with a grain of salt.

------
DanWaterworth
I think most of these problems can be summarized as:

OCaml != Lisp

